# engine swap



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hello Z car guys. i never seen any info on this , so i'll ask you guys. what kind of engines could i swap into a 1985 300zx? a vg30dett? maybe an rb25det? any help would be appreciated


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

rios said:


> *hello Z car guys. i never seen any info on this , so i'll ask you guys. what kind of engines could i swap into a 1985 300zx? a vg30dett? maybe an rb25det? any help would be appreciated *


In Japan they actually sold Z31's that had a SR20DET in it. You could also swap in a RB25DET or RB26DETT. 

With money anything can happen you just have to have patients and commitment.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I was wondering the same thing. I was hoping I could throw a VG30DE-TT in it to keep a Z motor in it, but I don't know if it will fit without wrestling it in, since Z31's came with a Straight 6, and the Z32 Twin Turbo motor is a V-6. I never thought of the RB25DE-TT though.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: engine swap*



Spongerider said:


> *In Japan they actually sold Z31's that had a SR20DET in it.
> *


They came with a RB20DET.



rios said:


> *since Z31's came with a Straight 6*


Z31's have a V6 not a straight 6


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Actually, mine has a straight six, but it's a 300ZX so that may make a difference.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: engine swap*



Spongerider said:


> *In Japan they actually sold Z31's that had a SR20DET in it.
> *


They came with a RB20DET.



rios said:


> *since Z31's came with a Straight 6*


Z31's have a V6 not a straight 6


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: engine swap*



240ZT said:


> *They came with a RB20DET.
> 
> 
> Z31's have a V6 not a straight 6 *


In Japan they had a model with an RB straight 6.

Mike


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: engine swap*



240ZT said:


> *They came with a RB20DET.
> 
> *


You are right I must have been asleep. 

The Z31 that was sold in Japan that had the RB20det was called the * Fairlady 200ZR *!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Just put an RB25DET and your good 2 go...


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

You could put the VG30DETT, but it would make engine compartment way too packed if you could fit it in with out cuting out the wheel wells. I'd say go RB20Det or RB25det if you have a little extra money.


----------

